# Cups-Problem

## Nemo

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor kurzem Cups installiert. Ich hatte es schon früher auf meinem Debian-System und auch noch auf meinem Debian-Server laufen. Dort war es so daß ich Cups und Gimp-Print installiert habe und dann über den Browser mit localhost:631 den Drucker (Laserjet4) eingerichtet habe. Hier ist das leider nicht so.  :Sad: 

Wenn ich im Browser localhost:631 eingebe bekomme ich nur ein Connection refused.  Genauso auf der Commandline.

Habe ich etwas vergessen oder muß ich noch berechtigungen vergeben? Ich habe es sogar als root versucht aber auch ohne erfolg.

Danke für jede Hilfe.

Nemo

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Nemo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich im Browser localhost:631 eingebe bekomme ich nur ein Connection refused.  Genauso auf der Commandline.
> 
> 

 

Läuft denn cupsd überhaupt?

----------

## moogli

Läuft der cupsd?

Bist Du nach dem How-To (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/printing-howto.html) vorgegangen? Dort steht eigentlich recht ausführlich beschrieben was zu tun ist. Habe es aber noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich noch fleissig am emergen bin.

Gruss

Moogli

----------

## Nemo

Nun bin ich total verwirrt!

Cupsd läuft und ich bekomme im Mozilla noch die gleiche fehlermeldung aber im Opera funktionierts!   :Smile: 

??????

----------

## dad

unter mozilla hilft vielleicht ein 

http://127.0.0.1:631

----------

## Nemo

Danke jetzt geht alles. Waren nur die Proxyeinstellungen.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## marder7

Hierzu habe ich auch Fragen, da ich gerade mit demselben Problem kämpfe:

Welche Dienste oder Dämonen benötigt CUPS unbedingt, damit die Konfiguration via Browser funktioniert?

nscd?

(x)inetd?

httpd?

Im Startscript /etc/init.d/cupsd steht, dass "net" benötigt wird. Aber in keinem der netzwerkbezogenen Scripte habe ich einen Eintrag der Art "provides net" gefunden...

WAS also benötigt CUPS?

In der tollen Anleitung steht dazu kein Wort. In der CUPS-Doku auch nicht.

Wer weiß da Bescheid?

Gruss M.

----------

## Nemo

Hi,

soviel ich weis brauchst du zum Cups nichts dazuinstallieren. Bei mir war halt wirklich nur das Problem dass ich bei meinem Browser eben einen Proxy angegeben habe. 

Also sämtliche Proxys raus und dann ein http://deincupsserver:631 dann funzt es.

viel glück

Nemo

----------

## marder7

Ok, danke, das kann ich inzwischen bestätigen.

In der cupsd.conf ist darauf zu achten, dass der korrekte Pfad zum Verzeichnis "Documentation" gesetzt ist (ich glaube das war bei mir /usr/share/cups/docs).

Ansonsten muss einfach das Netzwerk (hostname, hosts etc.) sauber eingerichtet sein und in der cupsd.conf entsprechend vermerkt.

Gruss 

Martin

----------

## CS01

hallo,

ich hab auch ein problem  :Smile: 

ich hab mich genau an die anleitung gehalten.

nun wollte ich mit eine testseite ausdrucken, also ging ich auf 127.0.0.1:631,

dann in die verwaltung und klickte auf "testseite drucken" und dann kommt immer: 

```

Forbidden

Sie sind nicht berechtigt, auf diese Ressource des Servers zuzugreifen.

```

woran kann das liegen?

das zweite problem wenn versuche von einem anderen rechner auf das 

webinterface zukommen bekomme ich auch diese fehlermeldung.

danke für jede helfe

----------

## michip

Hi,

cupsd ist ziemlich pingelig.

Hast du Listen richtig ? (127.0.0.1) und die IP von eth0 .

Wenn du in den Zugriffsrechten der Locations Host-/Domainnamen nimmst, muss 

HostNameLookups On da stehen. Du musst bei allen Locations 127.0.0.1 und natürlich die anderen Hosts berücksichtigen.

So funktioniert er jedenfalls bei mir.

CU

Michael

----------

